# Dubai TV needs urgent interview subject 17/05/10



## carmeldee

Have you or someone you know had a flight canceled this week due to the ash cloud? City7 - a local news stations - wants to interview someone TODAY about their canceled flight. If you are up for doing a brief (10 min max) interview for the news, please contact us ASAP.

Thanks!
Carmel


----------

